# Patch Request [Massachusetts Depts.]



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Helping out a brother who is into patch collecting just not so much into computers. Looking for various Mass police department patches. Include mailing information if you would like a patch returned (various police patches no specifics on what will be returned)

Mail to:

MassCops
C/O Gil Bechtel
P.O. Box 794 
Attleboro, MA. 02703-0014

Thanks


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Bump


----------



## jmestano (Aug 31, 2008)

When I was an intern at the Boston Police Department last summer, I used to handle patch requests. It was a lot of fun. We traded with many departments around the country and the world, and heard from many interesting individuals with stories to tell. I thought it was a small but friendly way of showing solidarity with other departments. One time, an old Scottish constable emailed me looking for patches, and he shared some cool stories.

If you mail them one, they will send one back to you right away.


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

hello everyone, 
I am also into patch collecting and trading. If anyone is interested please let me know and I will get a patch out to you, all I ask is for one in return. Please contact me with your mailing address at [email protected]


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

ODIE16 said:


> hello everyone,
> I am also into patch collecting and trading. If anyone is interested please let me know and I will get a patch out to you, all I ask is for one in return. Please contact me with your mailing address at [email protected]


Are you in law enforcement?


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

For what its worth, I am looking for a old RMV Police patch, and a old Capital Police patch, I have recently been on the hunt for a old MDC patch but found one, any old/defunt (MA) agency patch anyone may wish to pass along would be great. Im not in LE, Regular Army and a OIF vet, soon to be a OEF vet.


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

bump?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd send you one but I think one of the guys your deployed with should give you one of theirs from our Dept!! LOL!


----------



## ODIE16 (Feb 15, 2005)

RodneyFarva said:


> Are you in law enforcement?


 Yes, I am a full-time officer in Western MA.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

ODIE16 said:


> Yes, I am a full-time officer in Western MA.


You must be one of those "horse cops" I hear about.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

hardtobehumble said:


> For what its worth, I am looking for a old RMV Police patch, and a old Capital Police patch, I have recently been on the hunt for a old MDC patch but found one, any old/defunt (MA) agency patch anyone may wish to pass along would be great. Im not in LE, Regular Army and a OIF vet, soon to be a OEF vet.


About 15 years ago I became an avid patch collector. It became too time consuming and expensive. Somewhere in my basement I have the RMV, Mets, and many other departments who have since changed.

I need to do some digging.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

RodneyFarva said:


> Are you in law enforcement?


I'll vouch for Odie! he's legit!


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

You don't need to be a cop to collect patches, and whats wrong with being a cop WMass? Horse cop, what a jerk u r.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Macop said:


> You don't need to be a cop to collect patches, and whats wrong with being a cop WMass? Horse cop, what a jerk u r.


You must be a very serious fellow..










Have one on me....










BTW I live and work in Western Mass too...


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey Nightowl

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrllCZw8jiM"]YouTube- Stripes - Don't Call Me Francis[/nomedia]


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Hey Nightowl
> 
> Click Here


Awesome !! Thanks for the clip


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Embarrassing:The action of the verb to embarrass; causing embarrassment; makes you feel shy or ashamed; leading to a feeling of uncomfortable self-consciousness

Imbarissing: I'm embarrassed about the old patch on their wall!!! 

One would figure that an Admin would know that one!:yes:

And just for makin me esplain myself I wont send you a, "We'll Try" patch!


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Gil said:


> Helping out a brother who is into patch collecting just not so much into computers. Looking for various Mass police department patches. Include mailing information if you would like a patch returned (various police patches no specifics on what will be returned)
> 
> Mail to:
> 
> ...


Sent today.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> You must be a very serious fellow..


I thought Francis was a mule and not a horse?

Oh, I get it...


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

94c said:


> I thought Francis was a mule and not a horse?
> 
> Oh, I get it...


Sgt. Hulka "Lighten up Francis maybe one of these days one of 
these men will save your life one day"

Bill Murray "Then again maybe one of us won't"

One of the most funniest lines EVAH


----------

